# Advice on crossbow broad heads



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well long story short I missed a monster buck at 12 yds this past Sunday but in the process my bow string on my Horton summit 150 snapped on me and now I'm down an arrow and a broad head. While its getting re stringed I'm thinking about going to a new broad head since I have to start all over and re sight it in. I've herd good and bad things about rage but can you shoot them with a crossbow? Or is there better things out there? Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I love my spitfires....what I hit doesn't go far(25yrds)....and 100gr shoots very flat ....very pleased with them....just saying


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

try using spitfire max I started using them this year, shot a doe on sunday she didnt go 15yds, very impressive blood trail, use to use grim reapers for years but last season I was breking alot of blades


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

many moons ago when i crossbow hunted, i shot "thunder head 125" out of my horton hunter and i never had to shoot a deer twice. super crossbow broadhead. i do know if it mattered, but i always alined the blades with the fletching. i know its not suppose to matter with longbow arrows, but i always thought because of the short bolt length for crossbows, it couldnt hurt. theres an o-ring that holds on the retaining ring, just keep tightening down till their lined up. im actually thinking of getting the horton out of mothballs for a late doe hunt when the snows flying this jan.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I had rage just didn't like the whole o ring thing the blades pop out. I bought some cheap 3 blade muzzy's from Walmart. I have a 200 lb draw Horton with multi dot scope. I can keep 3 bolts in a a 3 in group inside 20 yards and keep them all in a 5 in group out to 40 yards. I can buy 3 muzzy's half the cost of the rage. Don't get stuck on a brand most of the major brands will shoot fine.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I used 125 grain thunderheads for years and never had anything other than complete pass throughs. Switched to Spitfires with equal sucess and tighter groups at 35 yards.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I used Tekons by G5 for years. But I couldnt find them in the stores anymore. So I went out this weekend and got the new crossbow rage braodheads. I love them. The practice head is priceless. And my hunting buddy uses them and he shot a nice 8 point yesterday. When he pulled the trigger the deer had just taken another step and he hit it just a little back. But the broadhead hit the back of the lungs with the wide blades and the deer piled up about 100 yards from where he shot it... So for me the rage crossbow 100 grain is worth the money...


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i use the g5 broadhead for crossbows it is awesome in my opinion. it is a fixed 3 blade. it is a montec 100 grain.


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys!!!


----------



## JCoeRBK (Dec 6, 2008)

I also shoot G5 Montecs nice broad heads.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I use Thunder Heads 100s, never had a problem always a bloody pass thru. You will get as many different options as there are broadheads.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Any fixed blade that flies straight for you.


----------



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

try the wasp jackhammers. 1- 3/4'' cut. gander mtn had 3 packs for under $25


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Spitfire here, 100 grain. Trying out the spitfire maxx this year, no test results yet.


----------



## bucket butt (Jan 26, 2012)

spitfires love em


----------



## eye popper (Jul 14, 2012)

I shot a nice 9point on tuesday morning.Used spitfire 125 with my horton 150max crossbow.Buck didnt go 50 yards,been using these 125s for a long time and i love them.They fly just like a field point.Go buy them you will love them.


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

I love my rage 2 blades. We use them on the crossbow and compounds. I have not lost any that I used the rage on (8 or so).


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Have shot thunderhead 125"s for years,on a horton and now on my parker crossbow.Never have had a problem also use them to target practice with,very accurate and deadly and always pass through.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

After killing several deer with a compound using rage broadheads I used them last week and shot two deer. Both were nocked off their feet and neither one went more than ten yards Both were complete pass throughs. I shot Muzzy's for years but jumped on the Rage bandwagon. They do very good marketing don't they? Nothing wrong with Muzzy"s or Thunderheads though. To each his own.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

muzzys for me. out of my ten pt. shot through both shoulder blades with a complete pass through and cleaned the mud and blood off of it and used it again. they are tough.


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys I ended up with the muzzy 4 blade


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Just getting ready to pack it up in the ground blind last night when I saw a grey ghost slipping along edge of the woods, with darkness closing fast. How the heck did he get there? I had been watching that corn field all evening? I was just inside the corner of the woods, hiding down in a couple of down and crossing logs, as an obvious buck eased down the edge towards the scent wick I had hanging. Then he stopped and looked right at me. Held my breath. Held my eyes. Held everything. Looked at anything but him. Finally, he turned broadside again and eased towards the wick. I put my scope on him, and though I couldn't count points, the extra light showed me a decent rack, nice bodied deer, and nice clear broadside shot at about 25-30 yards. Split second decision time. A couple of more minutes and would be totally dark. Not a trophy, but decent buck? Will i see anything better? What the heck. Whap!!! It sounded good! He headed towards standing corn and I thought I heard a crash. But I could find no arrow, and the blood trail was at times only a pencil point. Without my good eyeglasses and a strong light, I lost it. Headed home for both. Two hours later and 200-300 yards away I found him laying. My 3 bladed Muzzy had gone through his shoulder bone and into a lung! This is the third deer I have hit with that bow now and the third recovered within a couple hundred yards. All Muzzys! Good enough for me. Turned out his rack would have been nice 8 pointer, but had 4 points broken off! And oh yea, in the less than 2 hours I tracked him the damn coyotes had already eaten out a big hollow in his rear end!! Still I have a lot of nice steaks hanging in the garage. And, there's always next year for a bigun.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

I know not an answer to the question, but I bought some two blade rage heads, do I clip the notch all the way into the O ring? It seems like the blades don't pop out that easy.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

